# linux-headers

## expirience

hy,

ich bin auf die neue kernel 2.6 umgestiegen und wollte wissen ob ich die linux-headers-2.4.21 noch benötige? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die header-files von den installierten programmen oder compilern benötigt wird und wenn ja, gibt es schon entsprechende headers für 2.6?

danke

expirience

----------

## Beforegod

Nutze auch den 2.6 Kernel mit den Headern von 2.4.21.

Es gibt dabei keine Probleme, alles läuft wie es laufen soll.

Soweit ich weiss werden diese nur bei Systemnahen Programmen miteinbezogen (gcc, glibc) und dort spielt es keine Rolle ob 2.6 oder 2.4 (jedenfalls nicht was den Assemlber Bereich angeht).

WEnn Du aber auf der ganz sicheren Seite stehen willst, kopiere einfach die Verzeichnisse von /usr/src/linux-beta in /usr/include/linux (asm, i386 und all die anderen Verzeichnisse)

Aber nötig ist das nicht und einen richtigen Vorteil bringt das auch nicht.

----------

## expirience

hm,

das ist dich mal ne antort.

besten dank.

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann ist es glibc usw. egal welche kernel header hauptsache es sind welche da, oder wie? und wenn ja, wieso ist es egal, schließlich macht man nicht umsonst nen neuen kernel also von 2.4 auf 2.6? sa muss doch ein fortschritt drinstecken welcher sich auch auf die headers auswirkt, oder?

expirience

p.s: benütze den 2.6.0-test9 kernel von kernel.org ist da ein unterschied zum gentoo test9 kernel?

----------

## expirience

Description:  Kernel-headers includes the C header files for the Linux kernel. The header files define structures and constants that are needed for building most standard programs. The header files are also needed for rebuilding the kernel. (from rpm description)

Filter list:*|*|*  |kernel-headers*  

Section maint.:  SecRobot

Timestamp:  2003-10-23 21:18 UTC

----------

